# Does anyone else weave?



## gigisiguenza (Jan 16, 2016)

Am I the only other weaver in the building?  I'm still using my diy winebox loom. What do you other fiber addicts use? 

Miss Maisy is worn out from stringing heddle sticks lol


----------



## madison (Jan 16, 2016)

I took a weaving class and I made a scarf, I don't have a loom yet but I like yours. Would you mind sharing how you built it?


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 16, 2016)

That is a beautiful craft, and furry friend...


----------



## traderbren (Jan 16, 2016)

I have a rigid heddle.
I need to try to find pictures of my projects, but here are my towels:


Here's a thick bath towel in progress:


In this shot you can see a dishcloth sitting on top of a log cabin sampler:


Here's a scarf made from handspun:


----------



## traderbren (Jan 16, 2016)

Gigi, your loom looks great. And Miss Maisy is adorable.

I have a little pin loom (small and square and modeled after the old Weave-it's). It's a lot of fun to make little squares from leftover yarn. One day I have aspirations to sew them all together for a blanket.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh wow. I haven't ever had a go at weaving but it looks like anothe hobby I could easily lose myself to! And I could make a look from a wine box?!?! Goes off to read some tutorials on the web........


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 16, 2016)

madison said:


> I took weaving class and I made a scarf, I don't have a loom yet but I like your. Would you mind sharing how you built it?



It was very simple actually.  I marked each end with 1/4 inch marks and used push pins as my anchors. It's not sophisticated and has limitations,  but it works well enough for me to learn on and practice.  

I'm debating altering it by adding some detachable warp bars that allow me to make longer things. We will see 

Here's some close ups of the ways to use the anchor pins as well as makeshift string heddles.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 16, 2016)

Ty all  I'm currently trying to work out how to build a more versatile loom. If u work it out  I'll post pics


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 16, 2016)

traderbren said:


> I have a rigid heddle.
> I need to try to find pictures of my projects, but here are my towels:



Your projects look awesome   I'm still learning  (via Google and YouTube ) and trying to construct a small heddle loom.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 16, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Oh wow. I haven't ever had a go at weaving but it looks like anothe hobby I could easily lose myself to! And I could make a look from a wine box?!?! Goes off to read some tutorials on the web........



saponista  I find it very relaxing


----------



## madison (Jan 30, 2016)

gigisiguenza said:


> It was very simple actually. I marked each end with 1/4 inch marks and used push pins as my anchors. It's not sophisticated and has limitations, but it works well enough for me to learn on and practice.
> 
> I'm debating altering it by adding some detachable warp bars that allow me to make longer things. We will see
> 
> Here's some close ups of the ways to use the anchor pins as well as makeshift string heddles.


 

This is wonderful, I'll try it. TY for sharing.


----------



## golden_seal (Jan 31, 2016)

Me! I've been weaving for a couple years  I have a 45" 8S Colonial LeClerc and a small 24"  4S Dorothy LeClerc table loom.  Hoping to buy an AVL soon.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 31, 2016)

golden_seal said:


> Me! I've been weaving for a couple years  I have a 45" 8S Colonial LeClerc and a small 24"  4S Dorothy LeClerc table loom.  Hoping to buy an AVL soon.



I'm very jealous right now LOL. I'm still chugging away at my little wine box DIY loom and fast becoming frustrated with its limitations. I'm also trying to learn what types of threads to use for warping, and learning weaving patterns. I adore fiber art.


----------



## golden_seal (Jan 31, 2016)

gigisiguenza said:


> I'm very jealous right now LOL. I'm still chugging away at my little wine box DIY loom and fast becoming frustrated with its limitations. I'm also trying to learn what types of threads to use for warping, and learning weaving patterns. I adore fiber art.




I mainly weave 2/8 cotton. I've done some wool, hemp, and bamboo as well. I want to weave a scarf with my hand spun yarns but haven't gotten around to it because I just had a baby 3 weeks ago. Then before that I was battling kidney infections the last 2 months of my pregnancy. I'm hoping to be weaving again soon


----------



## golden_seal (Jan 31, 2016)

A good loom definitely makes it more enjoyable. Have you looked around for a small table loom? I paid $250 for my Dorothy.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 31, 2016)

I used to weave a LOT, but then I quit drinking....


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 31, 2016)

golden_seal said:


> I mainly weave 2/8 cotton. I've done some wool, hemp, and bamboo as well. I want to weave a scarf with my hand spun yarns but haven't gotten around to it because I just had a baby 3 weeks ago. Then before that I was battling kidney infections the last 2 months of my pregnancy. I'm hoping to be weaving again soon



Awww a new baby!  congrats! 


golden_seal said:


> A good loom definitely makes it more enjoyable. Have you looked around for a small table loom? I paid $250 for my Dorothy.


$250 isn't bad but outside my very limited budget. I have been eyeballing used rigid heddle looms for under 150 but even that is gonna take a very long time to save up for. But I am determined! First on my list is some dang lye so I can get back to soaping LOL


Steve85569 said:


> I used to weave a LOT, but then I quit drinking....


Hahaha hahaha Steve


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 1, 2016)

gigisiguenza said:


> Awww a new baby!  congrats!



Thank you!! 



gigisiguenza said:


> $250 isn't bad but outside my very limited budget. I have been eyeballing used rigid heddle looms for under 150 but even that is gonna take a very long time to save up for. But I am determined! First on my list is some dang lye so I can get back to soaping LOL
> 
> Hahaha hahaha Steve




That's too bad! Hopefully you find a great deal on a loom then!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Feb 1, 2016)

golden_seal said:


> That's too bad! Hopefully you find a great deal on a loom then!


I'm scoping them out and plotting how to get enough to buy one


----------



## gigisiguenza (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks to the defect bin at home depot, I now have a 24" wide loom. The entire thing cost me $4, and they were nice enough to cut them to my required sizes for me . It ain't pretty, but it should be functional. I need to borrow a drill to make my peg holes deeper, but otherwise, it should work. I'm still deciding how I want to create the heddles and castle frame, and how I want to attach them, but it should work as is.  I'll post a pic when I get it warped tomorrow. 

If I can't soap, I may as well weave


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice! You're way more craftier than I am that's for sure.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Feb 6, 2016)

golden_seal said:


> Nice! You're way more craftier than I am that's for sure.



What's that famous quote? Necessity is the mother of invention


----------



## traderbren (Feb 7, 2016)

Gigi, that loom of yours looks great!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Feb 7, 2016)

traderbren said:


> Gigi, that loom of yours looks great!



Thanks  I musta studied a million heddle looms to make sure I had the basics hahahaha


----------



## Susie (Feb 7, 2016)

Gigi, people have forgotten that everything used to be made by the folks that wanted them.  You are setting yourself up for a lifetime of interesting hobbies and potential jobs by your "can do" attitude and your willingness to learn.  Adaptability is a great character trait to possess!  It beats wringing your hands and getting nothing accomplished any day.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Feb 7, 2016)

Susie said:


> Gigi, people have forgotten that everything used to be made by the folks that wanted them.  You are setting yourself up for a lifetime of interesting hobbies and potential jobs by your "can do" attitude and your willingness to learn.  Adaptability is a great character trait to possess!  It beats wringing your hands and getting nothing accomplished any day.



Susie what a sweet thing to say. Thank you.  I have been a survivor my whole life and I like to think that if the poop hit the oscillator I'd survive lol. Thank you


----------

